

Currency Conversion Engine - vinotht
http://ncalculators.com/currency-converter/

======
genrand
nice animation on the conversion. Other than that the interface is quite
simple and not well finished. You can also google to do currency conversions.
For exemple, to convert between us dollars and pounds, search for: 1 USD in
GBP

